# Christian Focus / Mentor books



## passingpilgrim (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Christian Focus/Mentor books? Are they reformed?


----------



## westminken (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep,

They are reformed books. They are a publisher from Great Britain. The authors they publish are a mixture of American Reformed and British Reformed (Scottish and English) I have enjoyed reading their books for the last several years now.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, they publish many good works both modern and ancient.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 7, 2010)

Agreed. Christian Focus is an excellent publishing house.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 7, 2010)

They are probably one of my favorite publishing houses. Tons of good stuff.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, good stuff!


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 7, 2010)

I really like their stuff. I believe they've published Azurdia and Piper.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 8, 2010)

My late father, Rev. Ian Tallach, was involved in starting Christian Focus Publications in the late '70s. 

They're based in the Highlands of Scotland at Fearn, Ross.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 8, 2010)

I have found their books quite helpful. They came out with the excellent _The Marrow of Modern Divinity _(Fisher/Boston), Kelly's _Systematic Theology_, Still's _The Work of the Pastor_, Joseph Pipa, Ralph Davis, A.W. Pink, and Piper. They are coming out with Guy Waters, John Owen, etc.



> Christian Focus Publications (CFP) has been producing Christian books since the early 1970's, originally starting as a publisher of classic Scottish authors. The addition of children's colour Bible story books in the early 1980's prefaced an expansion of the company with books by authors from all five continents sold all around the world. Our books have been translated into 40 different languages.
> 
> We produce books for all ages and abilities through 4 focused imprints:
> 
> ...


----------

